# acid burnout cleaning pratice



## doggone (Oct 10, 2011)

I was surprised to see a few homes with the old suction line filter left in placre after a new compressor was put it place of the failed compressor that was an acid burnout.

The "new compressors" will last about 2 years... long enough for the hack HVAC guy to be long gone.

Just asking if anyone else is also seeing this trend.

Copeland AE 1105 states that after an acid burnout all filter to the compressor must be replaced before the new compressor is put into service.

Hio do those hackjobbers stay in business?


----------

